# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Bảo trì máy laser: Cách để bảo vệ ống kính quang học của đầu cắt laser?

## tudonghoadaiphatdat

*Bảo trì máy cắt laser: Làm thế nào để bảo vệ ống kính quang học của đầu cắt laser?*
Như chúng ta đã biết, một trong những thành phần quan trọng nhất của *máy cắt laser* là đầu cắt laser với các đặc tính có độ chính xác cao và giá thành cao. Tuổi thọ của đầu cắt laser không những ảnh hưởng đến hiệu quả hoạt động của máy cắt laser mà còn ảnh hưởng đến chi phí sản xuất và lợi ích của người sử dụng. Hơn nữa, vấn đề phổ biến nhất ảnh hưởng đến tuổi thọ của đầu cắt là thiệt hại ô nhiễm của ống kính quang học bên trong cấu trúc. Hôm nay, Laser Đại Phát Đạt sẽ chỉ cho bạn những  cách để bảo vệ ống kính quang học của đầu cắt laser?



*Dưới đây là những lý do có thể gây ô nhiễm ống kính và những giải pháp kèm theo*

*1. Phương pháp lắp đặt đầu sợi không chính xác trong đầu cắt.*
Với lý do này, giải pháp chính là chọn phương pháp lắp đặt đầu sợi chính xác. Hầu hết các trình cài đặt có xu hướng lắp ráp các đầu cắt tự do, lắp đặt đầu sợi quang bị nghiêng hướng, dẫn đến cài đặt không chú ý. Chúng ta nên cố gắng giữ đầu sợi được cài đặt theo chiều ngang bên trong đầu cắt và khóa nó trong quá trình cài đặt. Bên cạnh đó, chúng ta có thể cố gắng hoạt động trong môi trường sạch sẽ để tránh bụi phát sinh trong quá trình cài đặt hoặc chọn hoạt động vào buổi sáng để ngăn bụi xâm nhập vào đầu cắt.

*2. Đầu cắt không được làm kín tốt*.
Đối với việc niêm phong đầu cắt, không phải lúc nào cũng có thể đảm bảo niêm phong hoàn toàn ngay cả khi nó được sản xuất theo công nghệ Đức. Ngoài ra, trong quá trình vận hành sau đó, do chênh lệch nhiệt độ giữa bên trong đầu cắt (ở trạng thái nhiệt độ tương đối cao) và bên ngoài (ở mức nhiệt độ tương đối thấp), áp suất không khí bị mất cân bằng và có thể khiến bụi bay vào đầu cắt, do đó ảnh hưởng đến hoạt động của nó. Sau đó, một phương pháp khả thi là cài đặt một hệ thống thở để duy trì áp suất bên trong của đầu cắt.

*3. Thay thế chính xác của trường hợp cửa sổ bảo vệ*
Do khối lượng tương đối lớn của hộp gương bảo vệ, các hạt chắc chắn được trộn lẫn trong quá trình thay thế. Do đó, tốc độ phải được thay đổi khi thay thế hộp gương bảo vệ và cửa sổ phải được niêm phong bằng băng hoặc phim khác khi hộp gương nhanh chóng được tháo ra và việc thay thế phải được thực hiện cẩn thận.

*4. Sử dụng đầu cắt vô lý*
Việc lựa chọn gương bảo vệ đủ điều kiện và vòng cao su niêm phong kiểu MẠNH có thể đảm bảo niêm phong đầu cắt và ngăn chặn sự xâm nhập của các hạt bụi.

*5. Vận hành máy cắt laser không đúng cách*
Khi vận hành máy cắt laser, chúng ta phải tuân thủ nghiêm ngặt các hướng dẫn và yêu cầu của thiết bị và vận hành chính xác. Giảm tác động của việc xử lý không đúng cách lên đầu cắt.

*6. Bảo dưỡng đầu cắt kém*
Đầu cắt phải càng sạch và khô càng tốt và làm sạch thường xuyên.

*7. Lựa chọn sai các tham số dữ liệu quá trình cắt laser*
Đầu tiên, chúng ta biết rằng *quá trình cắt laser* có thể được chia thành bốn loại chính: cắt hóa hơi, cắt nóng chảy, cắt nóng chảy oxy hóa và kiểm soát cắt gãy. Do dữ liệu tham số tương ứng bao gồm công suất cắt, loại tấm, độ dày của tấm, khí phụ, v.v ... khác nhau giữa các quy trình cắt khác nhau, quy trình sàng lọc và cắt chính xác là chìa khóa để bảo vệ *đầu cắt laser* .


Những lý do và giải pháp tương ứng ảnh hưởng đến ống kính quang học được mô tả ở trên. Mặc dù không có gì đảm bảo rằng đầu cắt sẽ không bao giờ bị nhiễm bẩn, các biện pháp phòng ngừa thích hợp có thể làm chậm ống kính và giảm thiểu mất ống kính. Tóm lại,* Laser ĐPĐ* tin rằng miễn là máy cắt laser có thể được hoạt động ở nơi tốt và được kiểm soát chặt chẽ, nó có thể ngăn chặn ô nhiễm ống kính quang học bên trong đầu cắt *laser sợi quang* đến mức lớn nhất, trì hoãn sự lão hóa của đầu cắt và đảm bảo sản xuất hiệu quả của thiết bị.

----------


## nguyendunglaser

Cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ vấn đề này, mình đang loay hoay để tìm cách bảo vệ ống kính của đầu cắt laser, vì dùng máy không đúng nên cũng phải thay mất mấy lần rồi!!

----------

tudonghoadaiphatdat

----------


## CKD

Cả 2 bài đều câu viu + back link à. Đọc hiểu được chết liền á.

----------


## Gamo

Bem hết đi lão Ếch

----------

